# *ps3 gtav online crew recruitment*



## GKID69 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey whats up  lol JK 

This is a simple thread where u can recruit some ppl to your crews on GTAV (PS3 only) 

My crew is OBTI (One Bullet Thats It)

The crew consists of 13 members, me my cousin and 3-5 others play on a Daily basis so you can always join up with us.

We prefer you be at least level 20+ but if ur cool and ur a lower level we will def let you join no matter what.

Some of our crew members have Mics some do not (Me and my cuz do)

We like to do Missions, Rob stores, Kill people, Roam the city create Destruction. Whatever

If ur down let me know.


----------



## TheGoodGrower (Dec 20, 2013)

You still playing this regularly? I may join up with you guys.


----------



## Ghrimm (Dec 23, 2013)

I got lvl 75 and accumulated over 30mil in the first 2 weeks, got bored.


----------



## chambray7 (Dec 23, 2013)

awsome85killer


----------



## GKID69 (Dec 27, 2013)

TheGoodGrower said:


> You still playing this regularly? I may join up with you guys.


yea send me a message with ur name on ps3


----------



## GKID69 (Dec 27, 2013)

chambray7 said:


> awsome85killer



Ill send u a message in game


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jun 10, 2014)

You still gaming this ? if so im down anytime level 78 DA1NONLYRAYRAY


----------

